# Miniatures



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

As promised to terri, these are two snaps of my miniatures.   They are not the greatest shots, and were taken some time last year

The first it the top half of a vignette. I have a full shot of it someplace












One day, Im hoping to spend the day re-shooting all of these.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

AWESOME!   i am amazed at the first one chiller.... i have dreamed of things like this......these are so great... did you paint them too???


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks April.  Nice dreams....  
  Yeah, I have been painting them for quite some time now.  I buy the kit, some are metal, some plastic, and assemble them.  Most of the other stuff is scratch built.  
  Thanks again April


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 12, 2005)

very cool, I used to paint the D&D and Battletech miniatures, have to figure out what happened to them...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> very cool, I used to paint the D&D and Battletech miniatures, have to figure out what happened to them...


Thanks Scott.
Mine are sort of a mix of everything.  I do a lot of conversions.  I will mix different types together. Got me disqualified from a contest once, but I just wanted to do my ideas.    If you have some pics, I would love to see them.


----------



## Alison (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are fantastic! I love that dragon, awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome painting work! Very detailed.
I used to do a lot of model building, military vehicles mostly.


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

I _knew_ these would be cool!!! :thumbup: That dragon is incredible - is that some kind of resin you use? 

Oh, I want you to pop up more of these, when you get a chance. You're a handy guy, I bet we're missing out.  Let's see 'em!!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Allison, Littleman, and Terri.  I will see what I have in my computer at home.  If I dont have any, I will shoot some.   A lot of my stuff is dark...are ya'all surprised?  
  The dragon is a led-type metal, but the castle is resin. The "drool" is just a clear cement that I let drip, bit by bit.
 The wizard is also metal and stands about 6" tall.     I will see if I can post one of my scratch build models.  
  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 12, 2005)

loooove the drool man lol... i guess if you blow that much fire your drool is bound to be orange, very very cool. I also like the skeleton hanging, gives a good idea how big the dragon really is. Great work man, would love to see more!

-Joe


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

amazing work Chiller! WOW!


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 12, 2005)

i was painting the Warhammer 40k for a while, but it's hard stuff:meh: My models weren't turning out great.. Probably should have put in more effort. eh.. 

nice painting there!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Joe, Ray, and Matty.
 Matty...do you still paint.  I would love to see some of your pics if you have any.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2005)

:whispers to Chiller: pssst! You promised some more pictures of these guys! waiting.....tap tap tap :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> :whispers to Chiller: pssst! You promised some more pictures of these guys! waiting.....tap tap tap :mrgreen:



Sorry girl....I did not have the chance to get on my confuser at home last night.   I will try tonight...k?  Promise.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Sorry girl....I did not have the chance to get on my confuser at home last night. I will try tonight...k? Promise.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Sorry girl....I did not have the chance to get on my confuser at home last night.   I will try tonight...k?  Promise.




you have a confuser at home??? .......:lmao: 

had to get you mr scarier-than-thou.....

i wanna see your stuff, too....( do i have to dance like terri...??)


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2005)

Ill get the band going, and lets see some dancin .... 

  Yeah..Igotta  call it a confuser, cause it gets confused easy...gheesh...it is a Mac....  .:lmao:


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> you have a confuser at home??? .......:lmao:
> 
> had to get you mr scarier-than-thou.....
> 
> i wanna see your stuff, too....( do i have to dance like terri...??)


 I saw that "confuser" April and just decided Chiller had his own reasons for calling it that...and sure! You can  with me - c'mon, girl! We'll brighten up Chiller's day (cause he'll laugh his head off at us, no doubt).


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2005)

Alrighty then....
  Since I have thrust my hobby room into a world of chaos, I could not find the shots I was looking for. They are on some zips I had packed away in a box.  I grabbed the camera and quickly snapped these shots.  I had no lighting, except the help of a small desk lamp.  Once Im finished renovating this room, Im hoping to grab some good shots of these.







  ....this model came as a kit.  Just the two dragons, which are metal.  The base is scratch build from plaster, and carved to look like rock. 






   Another kit dragon.  






This is a pretty messy pic, but the dragon on the left is fighting a warrior for his life.  It won a few awards for detail.  The ground around the dragon was scratch built from ...anything I could find.  Ya cant see it on this shot, but there is a skeleton fishing on the other side, and a fountain dripping blood in the back.  There are tons of jewels and other stuff the dragon has collected spread out around the lair.  I will get better shots of this one.  Waaayyyy too much detail to capture in a snapshot. 






....last one for now. 






Sorry about the quality of these, as they are just snaps, and no tripod.


----------



## terri (Dec 15, 2005)

These are _cool_! Even better than I expected. :thumbup: 

I want to know about the top image....those candesticks, I want some on my desk by my monitor! :blushing: They are fabulous!! (candle freak here anyway) 

Were those part of a kit? Was the man a part of the kit? Such detail in the face....

So, when April, anicole, etc., all crash your place, you know we're gonna be mixing magaritas and making you set everything up so we can play Battle with them, right?  And we will play Alice Cooper music!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

terri, your dang skippy we will crash chillers place and just "play" all day...

alice cooper... metallica, led zep...even rush..and cinderella...gotta have Godsmack ....you name it....me and anicole are so in...!! (right pallie??)

dang chiller, i love these... all of them... how can they be minitures when they have such big attitudes???  i really would love to see the one with the dragon fighting for his life, and all the treasure around him.... if you get time, and things go well with the room, i would ask respectfully if you would take a few more snaps of that one, each side... sounds very intriguing...

hey you dont mind company some time do ya??? ( wink wink...like us southern girls could find canada......)


----------



## Chiller (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Terri and April.  Holy...three southern chicks at one time?  Dang(is that the right word?)  Bring ya'alls candles and whatever ya'all need. 

   The dude stands about 4" tall.  The man is from one kit, and the table/candles were part of a game that I butchered.  Sort of two kits used to make one model. 
  Alice Cooper  Huge inspiration. 

April..I will hopefully be taking some real photos of these soon after the room is finished.  I dont have any lighting, so I will see what I can do.  The Dragons Lair model has a lot to it and will take a few shots alone. 

 Dang skippy?


----------



## terri (Dec 15, 2005)

> Dang skippy?


_Dang skippy_, dang skippy......just give us time, we'll learn ya proper....right April?

April's got it going on, I tell ya....:lmao: I almost feel sorry for Chiller, imagining the three of us invading the hobby room, drinks in hand. woOt! :mrgreen:


I repeat: I love these! I second the motion for more shots around that dragon, you obviously put a lot of work into him!

I still want to snatch those candlesticks, though.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

yep, between me anicole and terri, we will have your cannuck arse talking southern before you know it... grits and gravy... biscuits with more butter than bread...

and sweet tea from sonic...have you got sonic up there, canadian boy?? maybe atleast when you came to memphis you had one, right?? i know memphis has sonic, me and anicole found one or two when we were shopping there a few months ago..

pretty soon, your gonna wanna dip your hook in water and try for catfish, with a cane pole and worms....( theres a thought, 'eh?)bet that made you stop and think.....

do we need a coat up there?  terri, i dont know if we can find our way all the way up there, its above the mason dixon line for pete's sake. will we have to be innocculated or something???  an antidote for yankee-isms????


----------



## Chiller (Dec 15, 2005)

Y'all are killin me here.  Who is Mason Dixon, and why ya bringin Pete into it. 
  Yes ya need a coat today, and a freekin shovel...lots-o-them.    Ya can bring all the grits ya need, and drinks and whatever y'all wants. 
  Yes, I had Sonic, in Memphis. It is some sort of drive in, like in Happy Days or something.  Great burgers though

  I will do more dragon shots....k?  I promise.  Hmm...maybe ya'll can do your own when ya get here.


----------



## terri (Dec 15, 2005)

> Who is Mason Dixon


Mason-Dixon was a bad 'un, and we southerners know to stay south of him. :mrgreen: 

On the rare occasions we DO have to travel north of him, we are well armed, with our garden hoes and burlap sacks full of garden produce, ready to chunk a squash or a green 'mater into the faces of unsuspecting cannucks. 

April, the roads get mighty nasty up there.....Ohio is pretty scary, what with the po-lice daring you to go 5*6* mph. It will be a long trek up to Chiller's. Reckon we'll need to stock up on the Sonic burgers and sweet tea, to keep up our strength.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

aha!  got ya, canadian...
mason dixon line seperates the sainted southerners from the northern aggressors....atleast thats the way my kin figures it...( any present yankees excluded!!)

shovels?? for snow?  you get that much?? we just wait a few hours,and mean 'ole mr. sun comes out and takes care of it.......

if its enough to make a foot print, schools are out, the banks close, the mail is shut down, and the sidewalks roll up....the whole state shuts down...
we all get together and eat about it....thats true southern winter...make some snow ice cream...if you can scrape enough off the cleanest car...!!

i'm ready when you are, terri... my mustang can handle the 
poh-lees... you bring the hoe... ( oh wait.. i just so bad wanna say, i will bring the hoe... anicole will be with me, but i would just be kidding.....she actually could say that about me...!!! luv ya cuzin..mean it!!)


----------



## Chiller (Dec 15, 2005)

At least now, I know who Mason Dixon is.  I was thinkin some talk show host or something.   But what aboot Pete Sake?  I think that dude sells lamps at Home Depot. 
  Yeah, we be gettin a serious dumpin of snow now, so ya'all are gonna have ta come armed with shovels, and bring some o them there grits.  I know it would make great ice grip schtuff.  Tastes like carmel beach sand on a good day.   But y'all bring it on.  Us Cannuckians are ready.  And ...hey..we will teach ya'all to snowball fight.


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

Chiller ... here we come, dude ... The Southern Comfort Train ... (woodsac will comment ... little man will comment ...)

I've actually had to do some work today as today is our annual Christmas Gala (yes, we actually call it that :gag and I've had to sashay around like tinkerbell ... (shut up, Ravie ...), so I've missed out. But I can say, Chiller, that grits is where it's at, and I'll bring 'em with some red eye gravy. YU -UUUU-UUUUMMMMMMMM!

Terri ... Mason and Dixon were two different people ... weren't they? Isn't that why it's hyphenated? I don't know ... I was a cheerleader and 4 out of my 6 classes were taught by coaches ... therefore I never had to do any work ... we watched game films and taped episodes of Cheers.  (alright boys ... me as a cheerleader ... go!)

Cannuck, you'd better get a Sonic built or learn quick fast and in a hurry how to make sweet tea. I ain't about to do without ... !

Raven and Terri ... I know where there's a good stash of polk salad ... ya'll in?


----------



## terri (Dec 15, 2005)

> Terri ... Mason and Dixon were two different people ... weren't they? Isn't that why it's hyphenated? I don't know ...


Yep, two people, couple surveyors who were mapping out territory, actually...it got to be a famous (infamous?) point of reference due to its particular location during the Civil War. :mrgreen: I was just playing Chiller, stringing him along, trying to keep him on edge. :bats eyes: He thinks all those big thoughts, while my little ole brain would simply BUST trying to think them! 

:razz:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 15, 2005)

I think Mason made jars, and Dixon made chalk.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I think Mason made jars, and Dixon made chalk.




holy cow.... the north man has a sense of humor..i almost spit gravy outta my nose...Gawd love him!!

ok, pallie, wondered where you were sashayin' around... should have guessed..

have fun tonight btw... dont kiss up on cuzin bill clinton... thats so "monica"...been there done that....

terri... if men really knew who was in charge, it would kill them...


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 15, 2005)

wow, these are spectacular - such detail!


----------

